# Bandsets for 9mm steel balls.



## Win Paul (Apr 15, 2016)

It's been a long time since I shot a sling shot.

Wanting to get back to the hobby I got some 4 year old TBG and I'm having trouble figuring out the width of my band sets.

So, if anyone knows a good bandset flowchart(no tapers) I would really appreciate it.

Thanks

Happy shooting.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I use tbg .75 tapered to .50 
Since you dont want a tapered band set I would probably go .625 inch us 15.8 mm or 
19 mm


----------



## Win Paul (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks. I'll try using 19mm today.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I agree, 5/8” straight with 500% elongation. (Your draw length divided by 5 ). Have fun!


----------



## Java (Mar 26, 2013)

For target shooting I use 19mm TBG and 9.5mm as well.


----------

